# herping around the youyangs victoria



## geckos_are_great (Oct 6, 2009)

just wondering if anyone has ever gone herping in the youyangs. And if you have whats up there animal wise


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 6, 2009)

I was thinking of taking a drive down there soon too!!

anyone been down there?


----------



## xavarx7 (Oct 7, 2009)

it could be a good spot, i haven't been up there but I'm planing on it, but to go mountain biking


----------



## blakehose (Oct 7, 2009)

i mountain bike there alot, on a good day there is a real abundance of skinks there. and i'd imagine there would be eastern browns aswell, I am heading out on the first hot day we get!


----------



## Hemiaspis (Oct 7, 2009)

Species I've observed at the You Yangs:
_Egernia cunninghami_
_Egernia saxatilis_
_Ctenotus robustus_
_Tiliqua scincoides_
_Amphibolorus muricatus_
_Pseudonaja textilis_
_Notechis scutatus_
_Lampropholis sp._

Quite a good location so close to Melb.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 7, 2009)

What about 'Hanging Rock' ? Anyone been up there?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 7, 2009)

hemiaspis are there many cunninghams and black rock skinks there


----------



## Hemiaspis (Oct 7, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> hemiaspis are there many cunninghams and black rock skinks there


 
Cunninghams were very common (seeing 15-20 individuals in an afternoon), the Black Rock Skinks were not quite as common (or not as obvious) as the Cunninghams.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 7, 2009)

awsome ill have to go and look at them when the weather warms up never seen wild cunninghams


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah anyone been out to hanging rock ???


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 7, 2009)

bumpo


----------



## garycahill (Oct 7, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> yeah anyone been out to hanging rock ???


 
There were some people who went up there, but they mysteriously dissappeared


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 7, 2009)

lol


----------

